# Fish cleaning in Okaloosa Island/Destin?



## dawgwatch (Jul 6, 2017)

Planning on fishing the pier and surf next week and I was wandering if their are any fish cleaning services in the area? I'm pretty sure the condo would frown if I did it there....And I was thinking the pier probably won't let you either with swimmers in the area.   Thanks for any help or advice....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2017)

dawgwatch said:


> Planning on fishing the pier and surf next week and I was wandering if their are any fish cleaning services in the area? I'm pretty sure the condo would frown if I did it there....And I was thinking the pier probably won't let you either with swimmers in the area.   Thanks for any help or advice....



Fillet knife, cutting board, kitchen counter, soap and water. I've cleaned a lot of fish in fancy rental places, never had a complaint. So do thousands of other folks.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Fillet knife, cutting board, kitchen counter, soap and water. I've cleaned a lot of fish in fancy rental places, never had a complaint. So do thousands of other folks.



As have I. But to answer your question I've never seen a pier without a fish cleaning station (the one on okaloosa does) and also any marina with a boat ramp should have one dockside.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 6, 2017)

Most fishing piers have a cleaning table.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 6, 2017)

the pier has a cleaning station ....


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 6, 2017)

BTW tarpon are being caught about every day from the pier the last couple of weeks. if you have the gear and the patience I'd say you have a good shot.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 7, 2017)

post us up some catch pix ....


----------



## dawgwatch (Jul 7, 2017)

I will post some..


----------

